

JDK 7 Developer Preview - rschildmeijer
http://blogs.sun.com/mr/entry/jdk7_preview

======
hendler
Features: <http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk7/milestones/>

List of general goals: <http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk7/features/>

Dynamic languages should see a performance increase, apps requiring high
concurrency : <http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk7/features/#f515>

------
tensor
It's interesting that there is no Mac version of this. Perhaps an indicator
that JDK 7 for Mac is going to be delayed?

~~~
strmpnk
I've been using OpenJDK builds found at <http://code.google.com/p/openjdk-osx-
build/>. As far as I can tell, the OpenJDK project itself does not include the
port as part of the JDK7 release but more so as a related project between
Oracle and Apple.

------
terinjokes
Why are they sending the page with the "Content-Type: text/plain" header?

~~~
barrkel

        Server: Sun-Java-System-Web-Server/7.0
        Date: Wed, 23 Feb 2011 21:27:58 GMT
        X-robots-tag: index,follow
        Last-Modified: Wed, 23 Feb 2011 20:20:31 GMT
        Expires: Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:00 GMT
        Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8
        Content-Length: 22882
        
        200 OK

